# 07 brute wheels on an 08



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

i have a set of 14 inch itp wheels off my 07 going on a 08 i was wondering if i could notch out the rims a little to fit


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

You can either grind the tabs off your hubs or I believe wheel spacers will solve the problem.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Correct. The wheel spacers I get have the notch for the 08. I wouldnt want to grind my tabs off. Yer gonna want to go back to stockers one day. Perhaps when you sell the bike and want to keep your aftermarket meats and bling.


----------

